# Half sleeve session 2



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 6, 2013)

Picture's broken, homeboy.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2013)

LOL well thats awkward and would have been good to know... hold up
still comes out on my end the first time though


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 6, 2013)

OP is still broken, but the second post from you works  looks great man!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2013)

danke!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 10, 2013)

Bitte :3


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 10, 2013)

That looks like VERY nice work, congrats, you got a great artist.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks! I was glad to get ahold of him before he blew up and is now booked for months, and hes only working out of his house until his shop opens up!


----------

